# Best supermarket for meat ???



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Could l please ask peoples opinion on which supermarket they feel sells the best quality meat ? I prefer Asda but l may be in the minority. I realise that supermarkets are probably not the best source of meat but when you have no choice which one would you choose ?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Morrisons :thumb:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

asda the best imo, one that i cant stand is morrisons, their chicken breasts taste undercooked


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Morrisons :thumb:


I really dont rate Morrisons steak but there chicken is good vfm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The other issue nowadays is the bloody cost ! My god a piece of steak is a fortune !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

None....go the butchers mate.


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

If you have to use supermakets then I would recomended

Aldi's frozen chicken fillets there good value and dont have

added water.

Idealy you cant beat the local butcher we have 4 in my local

town, but I belive some places dont even have one.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have tried a few of these wholesalers / abbatoirs and meat vans and the quality always varies but your right butchers are best just expensive.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A local butcher would be the best bet (you should see some of the halal places in south London, the meat is amazing) but I get a fair amount in Lidl. Cheap, tasty and actual meat, not meat and water.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> A local butcher would be the best bet (you should see some of the halal places in south London, the meat is amazing) but I get a fair amount in Lidl. Cheap, tasty and actual meat, not meat and water.


Yeah we've got some great butchers and local producers, farm shops, etc.

I prefer Morrisons for choice (more unusual cuts of meat but I rarely buy their chicken), and use Costco for price (though their chicken probably has loads of water in it!)


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

ASDA do a big bag of frozen chicked breast, normally get about 8-10 portions per bag for a fiver but they quality is terrible IMO. The last batch i got was about 40% meat 60% water and other crap.

If your looking for semi-decent meat try get to a bookers or makro and get some


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought some turkey fillets in Sainsburys yesterday, £5 a kilo and it makes a change from chicken!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I use Sainsbury's Basics Chicken breasts.

Wish I could find a cheaper source of chicken to be honest.


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

How much protein is in your averege supermarket chicken breast ?


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I keep saying this every time this conversation occurs....

Bookers Cash and Carry. 10kg chicken breast - £26.99. You cannot get cheaper, I know, I've tried!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Something like 25g per 100g I think. A few weeks ago I bought 2 roasted, skinless chicken breasts from M&S for lunch and the pack contained about 52g of protein in 200g chicken.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Iceland is £3 for 500g pack of skinless and boneless chicken breast fillets, sometimes they have a deal on too.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Th'Asda at the minute have some great offers on. Called yesterday and they were doing two chicken breasts for a quid! The woman on the counter had a lil laugh when i plonked 20 packs down on the conveyor :thumb:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

> I keep saying this every time this conversation occurs....
> 
> Bookers Cash and Carry. 10kg chicken breast - £26.99. You cannot get cheaper, I know, I've tried!! :thumb:


Sounds like a great price that mate, firstly is it frozen or not, secondly is it breast meat, thirdly what do you need to be a member of Bookers cash and carry and lastly is it a regional place or nationwide. Sorry for loads of questions but that sounds like a great deal. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rickski said:


> Sounds like a great price that mate, firstly is it frozen or not, secondly is it breast meat, thirdly what do you need to be a member of Bookers cash and carry and lastly is it a regional place or nationwide. Sorry for loads of questions but that sounds like a great deal. :thumb:


I know this because l used to deliver to them they used to be strictly trade only and they are nationwide.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Butchers it has to be done, better cost i find and better quality


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

I get my chicken from Iceland, I buy the cubed breast meat which is 3 pound for 900 g's. The meat is already cooked and can go from freezer directly to your tuppa box or a couple of hand fulls frozen straight in to a curry or whatever. For price and convenience I have found these the best, plus if you spend over 25 they deliver it all for free a couple of hours later.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

IMO their all over priced, they all do some good meat but it's pricey. Paid a tenner for some sirloin steaks today, although it does look good!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rickski said:


> I get my chicken from Iceland, I buy the cubed breast meat which is 3 pound for 900 g's. The meat is already cooked and can go from freezer directly to your tuppa box or a couple of hand fulls frozen straight in to a curry or whatever. For price and convenience I have found these the best, plus if you spend over 25 they deliver it all for free a couple of hours later.


I tried there chicken and it tasted over salty. Did you find it the same or was l unlucky ?


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I tried there chicken and it tasted over salty. Did you find it the same or was l unlucky ?


Now you come to mention it I have thought that some of my meals came out that way and I add no salt, but I have put this down to what sauce I was adding in the past, that is a good point I shall look out for this in future to see, thanks for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Iceland is £3 for 500g pack of skinless and boneless chicken breast fillets, sometimes they have a deal on too.


Just benn asking the question do you find there chicken over salty too ? :confused1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

costco big boy!! It where food type dreams are made!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Grrrr stop talking about CostCo!! I could join, but the nearest one is in bloody Watford!

Edit, just found out there's one just south of Croydon :thumb:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Got a 440gram (nearly a pound) rump steak from Aldi yesterday for £3.99. Not the best steak I have eaten but excellent for the money.


----------



## blueallblue (Oct 25, 2008)

Morrisons by far,i wouldnt give my dog meat from asda..............

I also must say i could never cook a steak untill someone gave me a lesson,now its leave at room temp for 30 min,season at the last min and into a hot pan with olive oil, never turn a steak more than once,about two mins either side and on to a backing tray and into a hot oven for 20 min.magic.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Just benn asking the question do you find there chicken over salty too ? :confused1:


If you are talking about the frozen chicken then yes, I do find those saltier but the fresh stuff seems ok to me....my other half (RS2007) eats the fresh chicken from Iceland and I've not heard him complain. I'll get him to add his comments in later when he gets home.


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

I used tesco as they always had good offers on till I went to Bury Market where they have a indoor meat market thats great value for money and the steak is miles tastier


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> I used tesco as they always had good offers on till I went to Bury Market where they have a indoor meat market thats great value for money and the steak is miles tastier


I live in Heywood mate so tried there a few times.....mite go back to it..

:thumb:


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

dsldude said:


> If you have to use supermakets then I would recomended
> 
> Aldi's frozen chicken fillets there good value and dont have
> 
> ...


agree with you there,its probably the best frozen chicken i've tasted and it doesn't taste salty.tried some iceland chicken strips and they tasted vile.


----------

